# Where to buy Pansy plant in Dubai?



## Wise (Dec 21, 2009)

I would like to buy a pansy plant in Dubai, any recommended guranteed place?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Wise said:


> I would like to buy a pansy plant in Dubai, any recommended guranteed place?


Boudoir have a great selection of exotic pansies, some home grown, some of a more exotic variety. They usually come with a bright shiny plant pot outside ready to speed you home for a great night of uphill gardening!

(Can I say that on a forum?)


----------



## Wise (Dec 21, 2009)

Andy: you can't be series I will not grap plants from the front door of a nightclub


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Wise said:


> Andy: you can't be series I will not grap plants from the front door of a nightclub


The ones inside are a lot prettier - and more exotic - though less rare!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Just in case this is a serious question - at a garden centre. There are lots dotted around the city, although best known as Dubai Garden Centre (SZR nr G&D Park - pricey) and ACE (Festival City).

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Just in case this is a serious question - at a garden centre. There are lots dotted around the city, although best known as Dubai Garden Centre (SZR nr G&D Park - pricey) and ACE (Festival City).
> 
> -


I love your innocence Mrs E!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I love your innocence Mrs E!



I did say just in case... 


'Pansy plant' is not a euphemism I have ever heard. Nor can I remember the last time I was accused of being innocent! 

-


----------



## Wise (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Elphaba, I have called them already and they said they don't have it, but they might call if it is available.


----------

